# [CLOSED THANK YOU!] Seeking quality nsfw mlp rp



## XionMonro (Jul 31, 2018)

So I am searching for one cannon for our characters rp with some one, like an ongoing meaningful rp of our characters lives, romance, etc with a lot of erp involved as well as probably conflict and drama and maybe occasional adventure. I’m an artist so I could even draw art of our characters together if you wanted. Could be mare or stallion she dosnt mind either way really. However you must use decent grammar, no text lingo in an rp, and I prefer detail and a 3 sentence post length about. I’m allowed to use my phone at work so I’m always online and enjoy a quality rp.


----------



## furryfoxy344 (Aug 2, 2018)

hi ill rp


----------



## furryfoxy344 (Aug 2, 2018)

im a mare and i want some of that.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Aug 2, 2018)

nice! i used to enjoy being a MLP artist as well, is the easiest thing in the world and anyone can do it!, sure i can RP!


----------



## XionMonro (Aug 2, 2018)

furryfoxy344 said:


> im a mare and i want some of that.


Pm me :3


----------



## furryfoxy344 (Aug 2, 2018)

me or him/her


----------



## XionMonro (Aug 2, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> nice! i used to enjoy being a MLP artist as well, is the easiest thing in the world and anyone can do it!, sure i can RP!


Sure! Pm me!


----------



## furryfoxy344 (Aug 2, 2018)

oh ok


----------



## XionMonro (Aug 2, 2018)

Both?


----------

